# Stroker kit for 6.0?



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Anybody done this? Was that a dumb question? Does that net 403 cid?

If 'yes' to the first question, about what whp can be expected w/ these mods:

- Fairly hot streetable cam
- Catted LTs
- Cat-back
- Tune


Thanks


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Anybody done this? Was that a dumb question? Does that net 403 cid?
> 
> If 'yes' to the first question, about what whp can be expected w/ these mods:
> 
> ...


403 cid and upper 400 low 500 rwhp.:cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> 403 cid and upper 400 low 500 rwhp.:cheers


:willy:

It's still in the kickin' around stages, but besides upgrading my clutch, will the stock trans, driveshaft and axles handle 500 rwhp w/o fears of breakages? I won't be drag racin' it

I forgot to mention my CAI as one of the mods, but that's not worth a whole lot...  

If I do the work myself, I'll add LTs, heads, cam and tune to what I've already done, hoping for around 450/450+ rwhp, but if I let a performance pro do the work, I'll go stroked w/ just LTs, cam and tune...I'll just have to wait and see, and decide when I get a little closer to the actual time that I decide to do this.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> :willy:
> 
> It's still in the kickin' around stages, but besides upgrading my clutch, will the stock trans, driveshaft and axles handle 500 rwhp w/o fears of breakages? I won't be drag racin' it
> 
> ...


The stock drivetrain will NOT handle this much power! Trust me.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> The stock drivetrain will NOT handle this much power! Trust me.


Will it even handle 450 rwhp? A better F/W and clutch isn't a problem, but I don't want to get into upgrading everything from the clutch back. If it won't, I'll stop my mods at LTs and a tune.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Will it even handle 450 rwhp? A better F/W and clutch isn't a problem, but I don't want to get into upgrading everything from the clutch back. If it won't, I'll stop my mods at LTs and a tune.


450 and less is about it, as long as you don't put drag radials on it or drag race (on a track) you should be okay.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> 450 and less is about it, as long as you don't put drag radials on it or drag race (on a track) you should be okay.


I won't be taking it to the track and DRs are out of the question...so I guess I'll be safe at the 450 rwhp limit.

One last question, then I'll stop bugging you for a while...without doing the heads, just going with a cam, LTs, cat-back, CAI and tune, how much shy of the 450 rwhp mark will I be? A lot?

I don't even know what a good cam for me would be. I want a pretty hot one that will pull strong in the 2,000 - 6,500 rpm range that's still streetable for a daily driver; don't want one that's happy only on a circle track and has the low-end grunt of a Kia.

I figure you've done enough testing and know what'll work. Maybe around tax return time I'll be able to start getting serious about finishing up on my mods. I hope so!

Thanks,


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> I won't be taking it to the track and DRs are out of the question...so I guess I'll be safe at the 450 rwhp limit.
> 
> One last question, then I'll stop bugging you for a while...without doing the heads, just going with a cam, LTs, cat-back, CAI and tune, how much shy of the 450 rwhp mark will I be? A lot?
> 
> ...


If I were you I would get with EDC, he's a member of this board and he's a cam guru that will be able to answer that better than me. The old cam that was in the Fatbitch is now in a "cam only" 05 and it made 431 rwhp and 390 rwtq. (he has a K&N cai, SLP longtubes w/high flow cats, Magnaflow mufflers (stock catback w/x-pipe), SLP underdrive, and a custom tune)


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

There's a shop in Fort Wayne Indiana I believe that blows goats and claims the drivetrain is good for up to 700 hp safely. Is this just BS then? :confused


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> There's a shop in Fort Wayne Indiana I believe that blows goats...


Now that just sounds funny. :lol:


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah especially considering the GM High Performance website which posted the TA vs GTO article this month were curious whether it could handle a juiced 500 hp. It did, but I definitely don't want to try it on my own.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> If I were you I would get with EDC, he's a member of this board and he's a cam guru that will be able to answer that better than me. The old cam that was in the Fatbitch is now in a "cam only" 05 and it made 431 rwhp and 390 rwtq. (he has a K&N cai, SLP longtubes w/high flow cats, Magnaflow mufflers (stock catback w/x-pipe), SLP underdrive, and a custom tune)


Thanks. I'll send EDC a PM today.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> There's a shop in Fort Wayne Indiana I believe that blows goats and claims the drivetrain is good for up to 700 hp safely. Is this just BS then? :confused


Yep, I destroyed every part on the drivetrain of Fatbitch, testing what was strong and what wasn't. If you drive it on the street and never put sticky tires on it and drive it hard you'll be fine, otherwise get ready to sit on the side of the road waiting for a tow truck and spending money with me.


----------

